# ¿Acaso hay que exagerar al usar los efectos 3D?



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola dude's de la electrónica y ramas afines.

Este es mi primer post en la sala de charla. Como los temas son variados decidi ver que piensa la comunidad sobre uno de los metodos de filmación más novedosos en las salas de cine: El cine 3D

Si bien es cierto que el uso de la tecnologia da una gran gama de posibilades a la realización de un filme, se esta deja mucho de lado lo escencial de una película: la historia.

Empiezo a pensar que, si a cambio de un realismo impresionante (porque eso se logra con el 3D), vamos a perder la buena calidad narrativa a la que hubiera podido apuntar el cine, es preferible una pelicula "normal" a una de ultima generación. Ustedes que opinan?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 1, 2010)

Una nueva tecnología permite hacer eso sin tener que ir al cine. 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_3D

Pero, mencionas que no es bueno... ¿Pero por que? Es normal que se investigen y se generen nuevas formas de ver lo que pasa a nuestro alrededor. Más que una contra. Me parece "normal" avances de este tipo. No me sorprenderá que en el futuro todo sea en 3D

Saludos"""


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 1, 2010)

No estoy en contra de los efectos 3D, es más, pronto serán la base de efectos mucho más potentes. Con lo que no estoy de acuerdo es con el hecho de que se realzen más los efectos de una película y el trama quede en segundo, tercer o cuarto lugar.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 1, 2010)

Pero, dime ¿Que es lo que resaltarían en una pelicula de acción?
Obviamente que las escenas más destacadas. No creo que sea viable poner este tipo de efectos en comedias o del tipo romanticas.
Pero es algo que tiene que evolucionar mucho.

Saludos!!1


----------



## bebeto (Mar 1, 2010)

A lo que se refiere JaVo, es que se toma a la cantidad de efectos como lo mas importante de la peícula, dejandose de lado la historia en sí. un ejemplo reciente, para mi es Ávatar,- yo aún no la vi.. pero tengo amigos que si y no les gustó mucho la historia- Es una película que tiene lo ultimo lo mas de lo mas en tecnología, pero su historia no dice nada.

Comparación: Realizo un amplificador, monto la madre de los gabinetes, frente cromado, detalles en madera, jack de los mejores, tapa calada... etc (todo lo que mas te guste) luego adentro le pones un TDA2003 el trafo y la rectificación montada al aire...

Es algo así como que se gasta mucho en la imagen pero dejan de lado la trama


----------



## Sevillano (Mar 2, 2010)

Coincido contigo, cada vez las películas tienen más efectos especiales y una peor historia, y ahora ya con lo del 3D, apaga y vámonos ...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 2, 2010)

Comparto contigo, y agrego sobre los efectos especiales FX desvirtuan la realidad a tal punto que hacen creer a las personas que algunas cosas son asi, o suceden asi, no siendolo.

Evidentemente hay un publico que lo consume y por ello lo siguen utilizando. Desde lo psicologico siempre exitio la frutilla con crema, siendo toda esa cascara un escudo de como comentan, vacios de contenido, o una historia muuy pobre y con muchos FX que son baratos desde el momento que muchos son virtuales, hacemos una pelicula con bajo presupuesto.. es decir bajamos la calidad nivelando para abajo.. y la cultura? 

En lo personal me gustan como complemento como condimento y cuando exageran y pasa a ser no creible, me levanto y me voy. Todo lo yankie es asi.. si fuera uno de ellos me daria verguenza ajena..


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 13, 2010)

El 3D acaba con la realidad de las peliculas, por ejemplo en Die hard 4.0 no me creo la secuencia que Bruce Willis cae y se mantiene en pie, sobre el avion caza (en las primeras peliculas de 007, lo hacian de verdad). Desde ese dia, ya no creo en las peliculas con secuencias 3D, solo espero que vuelva a la tv y el cine los clasicos 2D y Step'n Motion.

No hay que olvidar el chavo del 8.


----------

